# Does anyone use multicore support in Kontakt 6?



## Robert_G

It comes by default with multi core support disabled.

I changed mine to the amount of cores i have but it doesnt seem to make a difference

Thoughts?


----------



## mscp

I turned mine on and set to half the amount of cores in my machines. I noticed a gain in performance but can’t really quantify it.


----------



## easyrider

Only useful for standalone mode,


----------



## Robert_G

easyrider said:


> Only useful for standalone mode,



It wont make a difference in Cubase 10 pro?


----------



## mscp

Robert_G said:


> It wont make a difference in Cubase 10 pro?



It does on my machine. Without it, crackles/pops begin at a very earlier stage.


----------



## robgb

It's my understanding that if your DAW is utilizing multicore, then setting it in Kontakt is redundant.


----------



## InLight-Tone

robgb said:


> It's my understanding that if you DAW is utilizing multicore, then setting it in Kontakt is redundant.


What does that mean for Logic, I'm new to it?


----------



## EvilDragon

robgb said:


> It's my understanding that if your DAW is utilizing multicore, then setting it in Kontakt is redundant.



Not necessarily. Depends on DAW really. In Reaper I get better performance with it enabled.


----------



## mgpqa1

Only in standalone mode as that's what is recommended in the manual. In _plugin_ mode, however, I turn it off since I use VEP (there was a recent post about how it could negatively affect VEP's multi-core/multi-threaded optimizations).


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> Not necessarily. Depends on DAW really. In Reaper I get better performance with it enabled


Hmm. Good to know!


----------



## Mornats

When selecting the number of cores in the multicore support in Kontakt should you choose the number of physical cores or the number of threads? For example, on my i7 4790k should I choose 4 (cores) or 8 (threads)?


----------



## EvilDragon

Try both, see what works out better for you.


----------



## mscp

Mornats said:


> When selecting the number of cores in the multicore support in Kontakt should you choose the number of physical cores or the number of threads? For example, on my i7 4790k should I choose 4 (cores) or 8 (threads)?



It really depends how your machine is setup and what DAW you are running. Too many variables at play. Load a heavy session and play around with the options until it reaches optimal performance. That's what I did.


----------



## tack

In-Kontakt multicore allows parallel processing of voices. Disabling this means that a single instance of Kontakt would use only one core (at any given moment in time), and multiple instances of Kontakt would distribute over processors based on whatever your DAW's behavior is.

In other words, DAW multithreading and Kontakt multithreading are independent and both can theoretically be enabled as they parallelize different things. I set my Kontakt core count to 4 to allow for some parallelism within a given instance, and my DAW thread count to 32. (I have 32 logical processors.) In practice, how cleanly these interplay is also influenced by DAW behavior.


----------



## Mornats

I'll have a play around when I get a chance. I just wondered whether Kontakt classed a thread as a core but it doesn't matter I guess so long as I find the optimal setting.


----------



## tack

Mornats said:


> just wondered whether Kontakt classed a thread as a core


It's analogous. I mean they are technically different things of course, but multiple threads is a necessary condition for multi core parallelism  

Far as I could see looking with Process Explorer, modifying the "core count" config in Kontakt just affects the size of a thread pool. It's up to the OS to schedule them appropriately.


----------



## chimuelo

I like using more RAM and more instances of Kontakt.
But that is using Bidule and GigPerformer.


----------

